# Anyone used Sander Deglosser on trim before painting?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Recent similar thread: http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/liquid-sandpaper-173647/

If it's varnished, it's much better to sand with REAL sandpaper. It is much more effective at giving your bonding primer something to stick to. Just be sure to remove all the dust before priming.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

De-glossers don't work well enough by themselves.You need to sand first to give the next coat a grip.It doesn't take "crazy sanding" just a light scuff with a sanding sponge will work fine.Wipe it down after sanding with deglosser then since you said it was varnished apply a quality bonding primer. Let it dry according to label recommendation and you're ready for paint.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of the acrylic bonding primers ( Like zin 123) say not to use deglossers. Oil to oil I used to use Wilbond all the time. 
That will burn some extra brain cells off..


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

oh no!
I've been using deglosser on my trim, but the finish was worn, so hope I'm ok.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The info on the paint/ primer can is good to read. It says stuff.


----------



## sosee11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Brushjockey said:


> The info on the paint/ primer can is good to read. It says stuff.


Surely this snark wasn't intended for me, right? 

Is a light scuffing truly all it takes? As in, I don't need to sand down to actual wood? We have a really good primer from BM that we'll be using, but we also have some Zinsser as well that we used in our basement recently on some bare wood. 

Everything I've read re: painting wood trim isn't very descriptive in terms of how much sanding actually needs to be done. I was using a 180 grit sanding block I think and the wood still felt smooth to me so I was worried that I wasn't "scuffing enough" - hence the idea bout the deglosser.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

The 180 should be fine.I would use 150 but all you need is to dull it and the 180 will do that.Just a light scuff will suffice.If you're using a latex bonding primer,don't use deglosser to clean it.Brush is right.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Startingover said:


> oh no!
> I've been using deglosser on my trim, but the finish was worn, so hope I'm ok.


You will be OK.Just make sure to read the label and do what it says.Deglossers usually have a window for recoat time.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I do sometimes use the no rinse TSP substitute to clean and etch. Not quite as harsh as a deglosser- but it can help.
deglossers have lots of solvents that will melt into an oil finish, but might not into a waterborne. They could actually wrinkle the prime. 
I'm sure new ones are being developed that won't have this issue as that oils are going away for finishes so quickly.


----------

